
Ask HN: Critique my landing page, is it clear what I'm offering? - zlappo
I&#x27;ve just soft-launched my MVP and desperately need some feedback.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;zlappo.com<p>Is the messaging clear? Any part that you find confusing?
======
latexr
The messaging was clear. I believe I have a good grasp of what your service
does.

The look of the website suggests it’s a paid service but I don’t see pricing
anywhere. It has a “get started free” call to action, but for all I know that
means “free trial”. If it’s a free service, you should say so and explain how
you’re able to offer it for free; if it’s (going to be?) paid, you should also
say so even if you haven’t decided on the exact pricing.

Since it’s a tool for Twitter that will require access to one’s account, why
do we need to create yet another account to use your service? At the very
least there should be the _option_ to register/login via Twitter oauth.

There’s no information on the website if Javascript is disabled. The page is
so simple, it could be just HTML and CSS.

The chat widget is annoying.

~~~
zlappo
Wow, thanks a lot for the feedback. I decided to hide pricing for now until
the user signs up. Pricing then shows up. I agree it's a little cagey for now.
Any reason to display pricing publicly?

As for creating a separate account, eventually the tool will evolve into
something beyond just Twitter. Maybe Facebook, Instagram, LinkedIn, to become
like Hootsuite.

The chat widget is just the fastest implementation of a "contact us" that I
can implement on short notice.

Thanks for all your feedback, really appreciate it!

~~~
latexr
> I decided to hide pricing for now until the user signs up. Pricing then
> shows up. (…) Any reason to display pricing publicly?

I’m not going to sign up and give you my email address without knowing if I’m
willing to pay whatever you’re asking for the service. By hiding your price,
you’re guaranteeing I’ll never be a customer because I won’t even take the
first step.

> The chat widget is just the fastest implementation of a "contact us" that I
> can implement on short notice.

An email form (or just an email address) is easier. Anecdotally, every comment
I ever read on those chat widgets was negative.

~~~
zlappo
All right, I've added the pricing page. I'll probably add a native contact
form too, just got to build it.

